# SVS Prime Elevation Speaker Review Discussion Thread



## Todd Anderson

SVS refers to its Prime Elevation speaker ($199/pair) as “the world’s most versatile home theater speaker.” While that sounds like blanket marketing jargon, it may in fact be true. Elevation, you see, is a highly adaptable and well-designed dynamo that delivers big on performance and practicality. In this review, we’ll test Elevation’s mettle with two-channel stereo and Atmos duty challenges, and take an in depth look at what makes this little speaker tick. If you’re looking for an Atmos solution that doesn’t require the hassle of installing true in-ceiling speakers, then stick around because this might just be the speaker you’ve been looking for.



*Click Here To Read The Full Review*​


----------



## Todd Anderson

*Re: SVS Sound Prime Elevation Speaker Review Discussion Thread*

Just a couple of notes:

The speakers are $199 each (not $199/pair)...

And SVS is in the process of tooling a special ceiling mount bracket that will allow the speaker to be hung on a ceiling (this information has been edited into the review after its first posting).


----------



## Savjac

*Re: SVS Sound Prime Elevation Speaker Review Discussion Thread*

Thank You Todd, good review. These are kind of exciting because they could be well used on a sloped ceiling/side wall like in my room. Hmmm the mind wanders where the pocket book cannot. :crying2:


----------



## Todd Anderson

*Re: SVS Sound Prime Elevation Speaker Review Discussion Thread*



Savjac said:


> Thank You Todd, good review. These are kind of exciting because they could be well used on a sloped ceiling/side wall like in my room. Hmmm the mind wanders where the pocket book cannot. :crying2:


Definitely... these speakers can be mounted in a reverse (upside down) orientation and that would take care of your walls ;-)

Great speakers and great sound. Given the size, they are head turners!

Time to start saving! ;-)


----------



## theJman

*Re: SVS Sound Prime Elevation Speaker Review Discussion Thread*

Nice way to get an Atmos setup without it turning into a construction project. The fact they sound good is a bonus. Just curious, how does the port fare placed that close to the wall? Any audible drawback?


----------



## Savjac

*Re: SVS Sound Prime Elevation Speaker Review Discussion Thread*



Todd Anderson said:


> Definitely... these speakers can be mounted in a reverse (upside down) orientation and that would take care of your walls ;-)
> 
> Great speakers and great sound. Given the size, they are head turners!
> 
> Time to start saving! ;-)


Agreed, time to start saving...but JMan just made me spend a grand on other stuff. I swear you guys will bankrupt me :laugh2:


----------



## Lumen

*Re: SVS Sound Prime Elevation Speaker Review Discussion Thread*



theJman said:


> Nice way to get an Atmos setup without it turning into a construction project.


Certainly a hurdle! I can't find the post now, but one creative installer built a temporary rail system on the ceiling so that Atmos speakers could be repositioned without having to drill/cut into it.


----------



## Todd Anderson

*Re: SVS Sound Prime Elevation Speaker Review Discussion Thread*



theJman said:


> Nice way to get an Atmos setup without it turning into a construction project. The fact they sound good is a bonus. Just curious, how does the port fare placed that close to the wall? Any audible drawback?


That was one of my concerns, especially because the port moves quite a bit of when the speakers are used as standalones in stereo mode.

But, I didn't notice a sound deficit when mounted and paired with a sub. So much of the burden of deep bass reproduction is removed at that point and surround/height effects aren't nearly as demanding as main channels. The speakers aren't forced to work as hard.

Sound quality as height channels was fantastic.

Obviously, if you're using them as stereo speakers, you'll want to give them some room to breathe.


----------



## Todd Anderson

*Re: SVS Sound Prime Elevation Speaker Review Discussion Thread*



Lumen said:


> Certainly a hurdle! I can't find the post now, but one creative installer built a temporary rail system on the ceiling so that Atmos speakers could be repositioned without having to drill/cut into it.


Very interesting idea. You'd obviously need some ceiling height. But that would be a great way to find sweet spots. You'd have to pick a plane though... side wall to side wall...or front to back wall... to install the rails. 

Would be tough to choose!


----------



## Lumen

*Re: SVS Sound Prime Elevation Speaker Review Discussion Thread*



Todd Anderson said:


> Very interesting idea. You'd obviously need some ceiling height. But that would be a great way to find sweet spots. You'd have to pick a plane though... side wall to side wall...or front to back wall... to install the rails.
> 
> Would be tough to choose!


But this person rigged a dual-beam method, making choice unnecessary! Sorry I wasn't clear on that. Found the thread! Check out post #26 here. Pretty nifty and much less messy than repairing gaping holes! Of course, the ceiling-mount Elevation will benefit more than the wall-mount version from this type of rail system.


----------



## Todd Anderson

*Re: SVS Sound Prime Elevation Speaker Review Discussion Thread*



Lumen said:


> But this person rigged a dual-beam method, making choice unnecessary! Sorry I wasn't clear on that. Found the thread! Check out post #26 here. Pretty nifty and much less messy than repairing gaping holes! Of course, the ceiling-mount Elevation will benefit more than the wall-mount version from this type of rail system.
> 
> View attachment 136586



wow. very cool. I need to read more on this!


----------



## TrevorW

*Re: SVS Sound Prime Elevation Speaker Review Discussion Thread*

I installed two as front presence speakers (but set as "overhead" in my AVR). See the photo below. Given I have a drop ceiling that extends 1/3 into the room, I was able to mount them on the leading face. They do also function as "ceiling" speakers (as the project down to my listening position) fulfilling my ATMOS expectations. They sound great and blend with my Totem Tribe II's well. They are quite robust little units. 

Mounting was OK. The template they provide worked well. My only "complaint" would be how loose the interface is when the speaker is attached to the wall mount bracket.


----------



## theJman

That room looks very clean and well executed. Nice job.


----------

